# removing lower control arm bushings



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Any tips on removing lower control arm bushings?
I sprayed them with wd-40 and will let them sit a few hrs.
I don't have access to a press, but I do have a huge vise.
Also, how to remove the lower ball joint....a big deep socket and a hammer over the top of my vise?
Some will cringe at the next question...to install lower ball joints, will a piece of wood and a hammer suffice?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey Top just did my whole front end, word to the wise find someone with a box press and an hour or two to help, you will just frustrate yourself trying to get them out any other way, and possibly damage the collars. even with two ton box press had to crank down on them until they POP and they will POP, Ball joint is the same press out and press in. Harbor freight has press pretty reasonable and may come in handy for lots of other things, Rear bushings, upper fronts. just my two cents, started beating out one and realized in short order i was in for a struggle (right tools for right job make life so much easier)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

For the control arm bushings take a drill and drill the rubber out around the center sleeve, drilling around the circumfrence. Remove everything in the center and then use a hammer and punch to collapse the outer shell. A local machine shop (sometimes NAPA has presses) can install your new ones. I did my own at my Father in laws workshop and it took a lot of pressure (more than I would attempt with that sh*tty HF press) to get the new ones in. You need to support the insides of the control arms (inside of channel) or they will collapse and you will junk em.

For the ball joints grind off the heads of the rivets and use a punch to knock out the rest of the rivet.

As for the Harbor Frieght press.... I would'nt buy one. They are junk IMHO and you could build something nicer yourself. Just buy a BFH and you'll be way ahead. :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

before putting new ones in put them in freezer over night they push in a lot easier, like alky said with some angle iron a welder and a 1.5 to 2 ton hyd cylinder jack would not be much to fabricate a good reliable press. if you punch the rubber you can take sawsall if your careful and cut through the outter sheath and collar and collapse them with a chisel or punch, save yourself the headache and take them to NAPA if you don't have the press


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

I did mine and with the above mentioned harbor freight press. Not the best press in the world and kinda scary. I cringed with each one because that is alot of pressure. Be sure to reinforce the arm so you don't bend your arm. The arm will start to give and you can trash your arm if not careful. I just fabricated spacers to keep arm from crushing and allow the new bushing sleeve to be pressed in. It just makes me nervous when you are applying that much pressure. And the most improtant thing to remember is to make sure the bushing sleeve is absolutely perfectly going in straight. If not things can end badlly. I will say this was my first time to do it and I am alot wiser afterwards. I learned alot and next time will be easier but you definitely need access to the right equipment. 

As for the lower ball joints. I used a ball joint press to get them out no problem. Tried using the ball joint press to get them back in and not so much. Ended up using the above mentioned harbor freight press again. So to answer your question I don't think the wood and hammer is going to get it in. Most auto parts store have free tool rental. Go rent a ball joint press at a minimum for that job. IMO 

Good Luck. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't use the hammer method, you will ruin the arms. Use the press!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All good advice! Especially the freezer tip. It really helps. I use a press to pull the lower ball joints in (threre is a special press for this) and usually a BFH to remove. The uppers, cut off the rivet heads and the new ones bolt in. I use anti-sieze on the joints and the bushings....the bushings I remove with an air chisel and a thin blade....you work the blade between the bushing flange and the arm and walk out the bushing.....yopu can use a big socket or piece of pipe to walk the new bushings back in, using a drift point on the air chisel. I've done a lot of A arm bushings over the years this way with good results....never needed a press for them. If overwhelmed, take your A arms with your new bushings and ball joints to a machine shop and let them handle it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a 20 ton press from Northern Tool and can't use it for the bushings. The I beam is too wide... It works very well for the lower ball joint using a large socket and a piece of iron pipe. I have removed the bushings like Geeteeohguy with an air chisel but I have a set of plates and threaded rod made up by another member here that works like the factory service tools to remove and install the bushings. I've used it on the rear arms too. Since my Camaro Club buddies found out about the tools, I've done several sets now...
I used a piece of 2 1/4 exhaust pipe cut to fit for the spacer to prevent collapsing the arms.

There is a good video of removing a rubber bushing with a drill on u-tube. Do a search for removing rear bushings. He lets the bit walk around until it cathes on the rubber and it pulls the piece right out of the shell. Very quick and easy. You can then tap the shell out with a hammer and plate or block of wood.


----------

